# goats swollen neck



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello, I was spending some time outside with my goats today and noticed that one of them, (nubian doe never bred, 13 months old), has a swollen neck. We just brought her home 2 weeks ago. The first picture is the day we brought her home (she is the one with white stripe) and the second one is of today. 
Is this something I should be worried about?
any experience with this?
should I take her to the vet?
thanks!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like Bottle Jaw. That means she is Anemic. It's usually caused by parasites Barber Pole worm and Liver Fluke in particular. I would dose her with Ivomectin Plus 1% for cattle. I use it orally at a rate of 1cc per 33lbs.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

That to me looks like what is called bottle jaw and would really need to be wormed ,do you know if they have been wormed at all? Jeff


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Bottle jaw, I agree.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*wormer*

I have wormed her about 2 days after I got her, I am pretty sure it was the Ivomectin.
Should I do it again? 
perhaps the stress of a new place could warrant extra? what do you think????
Someone said anemic? 
How do I help this?


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

We were all thinking alike on that one,Jeff


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

What was she wormed with?


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*wormer*

pretty sure it was the ivomectin but I can check... 
I know for sure it was Ivo-something, is there any other that starts with ivo?


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

It is ivermectin ,it can be given sub q or orally,in this,case it should be given orally,if it was not or u can't find out she should get another dose,can get it at tractor supply company or feedstores,Jeff


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Only the Ivomec Plus kills Liver Fluke. She should be wormed 3 times 10 days apart. You can give her Red Cell to help with the Anemia. About 6 ccs should be enough for her. I like to divide into two doses. 3cc twice a day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Goat hiker, Ivomac plus...but I prefer to inject sub Q 1 cc per 40 # 3 times ten days apart then once more in 30 days...: ) red cell will help build her iron back up..b complex as a support vitamin..


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Plan*

so i should get ivomec plus instead of ivermectin? give it now, and another in 10days and another in 10 more days and get the red cell and vitamin B. 
Everyone agree?
Does the ivomec plus take care of the barbor worms as well?
How about my other goats? I have one 13 month old expecting any day and a 2 month old doe. Should I use the same treatment for all or just regular treatment on the others without symptoms?

(these are my first goats, sorry for so many questions)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dont be sorry : ) We like questions...keeps up on our toes 

I agree : ) per the treatment....as for your other Does, I would first see if they need it..
Have a fecal done, check bottom eye lids for pinkness ( goat-link.com has an anemic eye chart that shows you how to grade the color )...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I honestly try to never use Ivomec of any kind on kids under 6 months. Here Safeguard still works for the littles, others use Valbazen.
I agree you should treat the one who obviously needs it and get a fecal on the others or check eye lids.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree goathiker...I prefer valbazen for babies under 6 months..its oral..: )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So is Ivomec...for me 

According to my vet, Ivomec can pass an inmature blood brain barrier and occasionally create a retarded kid.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...: )

*'According to my vet, Ivomec can pass an inmature blood brain barrier and occasionally create a retarded kid.'*

Yes this is what I read and cant remember where...I stopped using it on kids under six months old ever since..but I cant find any back up info....


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok, I have to be honest here. I had to use valbazen at 1cc per 10lbs and give iron injections (ferrous 100) 6cc per day in the muscle to get rid of bottle jaw. Ivomec and red cell didn't touch it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Valbazen works too....just depends on the area and how often each is used I think...some dont have any luck with Ivomac while here in my area it still rocks...same with valbazen..I love both meds ...: )


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I had one heck of a time with two does and bottle jaw. It would NOT go away and the color just wasn't coming back. Frustrating. 
OP...you are NOT alone.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*newbie question*

ok, this may be a FOR SURE newbie goat question but.....
I have a dog and 2 human kids  that are out with the goats A LOT!
any chance on my human kids catching these parasites??? We do ALWAYS wash our hands when we get back from the barn. Any other precautions I should take?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, neither children or dog will get them.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*thanks*

Alright thanks so much guys!!!
I'll be off to the vet tomorrow to get meds and will let you all know what happens!!!
How long do you think before I should see her getting better?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sometimes it can take a couple weeks before Bottle Jaw goes away completely. It normally is better in the morning and gets a little worse in the evening so don't let that worry you.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Help! New problems*

Alright everybody:
13 month old doe due to kid any day
13 month old doe with bottle jaw
2 month old doe no problems

Went to the vet, he game me cydectin to give all of the goats.
Vit b complex and iron for the bottle jaw.

My dad came over to help me with vaccinations, he thought it would be a good idea to give ALL of them a dose of the iron and vitamin B (vet said 1cc per goat). I assumed they were vitamins and would be alright.

A few minutes later the pregnant goat laid down and begin to breath really fast and acted like she couldn't get up. She is breathing normal now (about 20mins later) but still laying down and acting like she is in pain.

Called vet and the lady said that the vitamins probably just stressed her out and if she isn't better in an hour to call back.

What could have caused this? the vitamins, the wormer? could this have induced labor?
Also, I checked under the bottle jaw goats eye and it was white, which is supposed to be the "danger" level. When should I see this improve, or when should I administer more iron????


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Could be stress...I would keep a good eye on her for the bottle jaw baby...her eyes will remain white until the iron is brought back up...it is danger level...by the time we see the bottle jaw the goat or lamb is already at dangerous levels..Bar pole worms attach to the intestines leaving small holes...when the goat or sheep go out to graze, fluid seeps out and settles in the jaw area...this is why its less noticeable in the morning after they rest..the fluid settles back...what is scary is that same fluid is also settling around heart and lungs. It is important to keep her as stress free as possible...Keep up with the Red Cell and B complex... Im not crazy about Cydectin but many use it with success..I prefer Valbazen or Ivomac plus...


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*iron and B*

Hello, 
Last reply said to "keep up with red cell and vit. B" The vet only gave me enough/told me to administer once. At what point should I get more/administer again???? If I don't see changes in eye in 1day, 2 days, ????


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

B complex can be given 2 times daily...its water soluble so any unused will be peed out..
Red cell once a day I would go 1 cc per 20 pounds until you begin to see color..after that go to every other day until she is back up and normal...this could take a several weeks or months...........so if your vet gave her some today..then treat again tomorrow..I would also reworm her in a week with a different wormer...when my lamb was down with bottle jaw..I wormed her 2 x 3 days apart alternating between valbazen and Ivomac plus..then 3 more times 10 days apart..again alternating wormers...I gave red cell daily until I saw pink come back in her eyes she is now 2 years old and healthy and strong : )


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*too much*

Doc gave me iron dextran instead of red cell, 
1 cc he said is a dose,
so is it OK to give her one dose a day until improvement...
I guess I'm asking if it is possible for her to get TOO much iron and if it would hurt her.

oh and should the vit. b and iron be refrigerated?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it is best to dose the iron daily for a few days and then weekly thereafter. 

I keep all meds in the frig to help them keep longer since our weather is so unstable : ) Bring to room temp in syringe before injecting..


----------

